# MY12 Ordered



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Paperwork signed this morning & hoping to see the physical car around Easter next year.

Opted for Storm White (i'm so predictable) & the Recaro seat option (assuming it's an option on the MY12).

Gonna be a long 5 months but me thinks it will be worth the wait. This will be the 1st time ever i've bought the same model of car twice:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Paperwork signed this morning & hoping to see the physical car around Easter next year.
> 
> Opted for Storm White (i'm so predictable) & the Recaro seat option (assuming it's an option on the MY12).
> 
> Gonna be a long 5 months but me thinks it will be worth the wait. This will be the 1st time ever i've bought the same model of car twice:thumbsup:


I am now very jealous of you Paul!

Bagsy first for a spin....:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to be able to order one, but can't justify the uplift. :bawling: Good luck you jammy git. :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

How come you didnt order a TT-RS?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Saw your car on ph yesterday!

Thought you were deserting

Nice uptick!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I wonder if NMGB will give the GTROC a referral fee?


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> How come you didnt order a TT-RS?


PMSL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats Paul, a worthwhile upgrade from a 2010.
But why order the same colour? 99.9% of your friends and neighbours won't even know you've changed cars, let alone forked out another £30k for one! (Or is that the idea. Keep the same plate and hope SWMBO won't notice?  )


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Keep the same plate and hope SWMBO won't notice?  )


Good idea, mine never looks at the bank account either

Where do I sign


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Congrats Paul, a worthwhile upgrade from a 2010.
> But why order the same colour? 99.9% of your friends and neighbours won't even know you've changed cars, let alone forked out another £30k for one! (Or is that the idea. Keep the same plate and hope SWMBO won't notice?  )


David, you've got it in 1 with the last point

Never been into "The Jones", so i'm more than happy being in the minority knowing it's a different/upgraded car.

As for picking White again, it's the colour i currently like & i think it looks even better on the MY11 than 10 which is in essence what the MY12 will likely look like. More of a driver than a polisher nowadays so feel the White is fairly low maintenance compared to Silver/Black & the Blue will always be thought of as the MY11 launch colour.

That said, no guarantee what the MY12 launch colour/press cars will be in. I can of course change my mind on colour for a while yet.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> How come you didnt order a TT-RS?


Let me think about that for a minute:chairshot

They're great cars (TT-RS) & in somewhat of a niche given their cost, running costs, economy & performance but i've always liked a more complete driving experience.


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice work, the next 5 months will fly by


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Paperwork signed this morning & hoping to see the physical car around Easter next year.
> 
> Opted for Storm White (i'm so predictable) & the Recaro seat option (assuming it's an option on the MY12).
> 
> Gonna be a long 5 months but me thinks it will be worth the wait. This will be the 1st time ever i've bought the same model of car twice:thumbsup:


Top jobs Paul :thumbsup: I am waiting for Chris at MH to get his finger out to quote me as well!

But why Easter and not 1st March?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Top jobs Paul :thumbsup: I am waiting for Chris at MH to get his finger out to quote me as well!
> 
> But why Easter and not 1st March?


Was Chris who took my order this morning, but he couldn't 100% confirm a price until after the 7th Nov announcement so i took a punt on the expected price.

If it's available in March then i'll gladly take it then, but me thinks it will be April/May before they actually start arriving.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Was Chris who took my order this morning, but he couldn't 100% confirm a price until after the 7th Nov announcement so i took a punt on the expected price.
> 
> If it's available in March then i'll gladly take it then, but me thinks it will be April/May before they actually start arriving.


Don't see why it should be at late as Easter, I took delivery of my 2011 car on the 1st March and would expect them to be available a couple of weeks before ... but will wait and see, are you doing a PX?

You are as bad as me with getting the same colour twice


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

how much was the base car?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Don't see why it should be at late as Easter, I took delivery of my 2011 car on the 1st March and would expect them to be available a couple of weeks before ... but will wait and see, are you doing a PX?
> 
> You are as bad as me with getting the same colour twice


1st March would be better as i'd have some likely crap weather to run her in & then the whole of Summer to enjoy it

No P/X, but have put mine up for sale on P/H as i expect it's a better bet to sell now rather than join any rush in March, plus if i run a sensible motor over the Winter, the savings can go towards the uplift.

If i don't get very close to the asking price now then i'll enjoy my current car over the Winter & decide what to do next Feb.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Arcam said:


> Don't see why it should be at late as Easter, I took delivery of my 2011 car on the 1st March and would expect them to be available a couple of weeks before ... but will wait and see, are you doing a PX?
> 
> You are as bad as me with getting the same colour twice


Hi Eddie,
Didn't get a chance to chat with you much on Wednesday. Surprised you're keen to trade up so early.
What did you experience of the car that made you think it was significantly better than your 2011?

I have to admit I couldn't tell the difference in power on track, but I didn't get to do a back to back with a 2011.
From what I could tell, the ride and roll control was actually a bit softer. Would you agree?
Slides nicely though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> 1st March would be better as i'd have some likely crap weather to run her in & then the whole of Summer to enjoy it
> 
> No P/X, but have put mine up for sale on P/H as i expect it's a better bet to sell now rather than join any rush in March, plus if i run a sensible motor over the Winter, the savings can go towards the uplift.
> 
> If i don't get very close to the asking price now then i'll enjoy my current car over the Winter & decide what to do next Feb.


Good plan, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Hi Eddie,
> Didn't get a chance to chat with you much on Wednesday. Surprised you're keen to trade up so early.
> What did you experience of the car that made you think it was significantly better than your 2011?
> 
> ...


TBH David, I did not get to drive the 2012 car as our group was running late  so you are one up on me but I would of course like to drive one before I buy this time!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Hi Eddie,
> Didn't get a chance to chat with you much on Wednesday. Surprised you're keen to trade up so early.
> What did you experience of the car that made you think it was significantly better than your 2011?
> 
> ...


David, was that MY12 car production ready as when i asked i was told "still a development vehicle" & i couldn't get confirmation as to what MY12 updates that vehicle had.

I didn't get to drive the MY12 but did crawl all over it (dribbling).


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> David, was that MY12 car production ready as when i asked i was told "still a development vehicle" & i couldn't get confirmation as to what MY12 updates that vehicle had.
> 
> I didn't get to drive the MY12 but did crawl all over it (dribbling).


I believe it was very close to production, but most of the instuctors didn't even know which ones were 2012 and which ones 2011!
I was told by a very senior and reliable source that only the black Swiss plated car and the grey "GT-R" plated car were 2012s which ties in with all the press shots of the grey 2012.

As for crawling all over it, they are identical visually to the 2011.

Eddie, I think the changes between 2011 and 2012 are far smaller than the big step change from 2010 to 2011.
In your shoes, I would wait to see what is on offer for the 2013! They must be bringing Midnight Purple back at some point, surely? That will be when I will succumb I reckon!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> ...Eddie, I think the changes between 2011 and 2012 are far smaller than the big step change from 2010 to 2011.
> In your shoes, I would wait to see what is on offer for the 2013! They must be bringing Midnight Purple back at some point, surely? That will be when I will succumb I reckon!


Midnight Purple ... Drooling as we speak 

I will see how much it will be to change David, I do like a new car every year, but I think you advise is wise


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Just wondering what, given the mods you have done to yours already, made you opt for getting a new MY12? I know the my12 will move the game on a bit over the MY10 stock car but yours was well tuned etc so can't quite see the reason to jump ship onto the MY12? 

Very exciting waiting for a new car though....nothing quite like getting one box fresh again.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I drove the black swiss car.

All the same when you short shift at 3500 rpm.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I believe it was very close to production, but most of the instuctors didn't even know which ones were 2012 and which ones 2011!
> I was told by a very senior and reliable source that the black Swiss plated car and the grey "GT-R" plated cars were 2012s which ties in with all the press shots of the grey 2012.
> 
> As for crawling all over it, they are identical visually to the 2011.
> ...


I drove the grey pre production '2012' and although we are not allowed to talk about it I can only tell you about the car I drove (was told that it wasn't the 2012 so I can speak)

Softer and quieter, less grunt than mine, and the brakes were like a standard 2011. Clearly the power is slightly stronger at the top end but overall I felt it had been anesthetised throughout.

Then of course I wasn't driving the 2012 car was I, I was driving a new 2011?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I believe it was very close to production, but most of the instuctors didn't even know which ones were 2012 and which ones 2011!
> I was told by a very senior and reliable source that the black Swiss plated car and the grey "GT-R" plated cars were 2012s which ties in with all the press shots of the grey 2012.
> 
> As for crawling all over it, they are identical visually to the 2011.
> ...


I was told their were only 2 MY12 cars. The Swiss car & one of the Grey cars were MY12, but the other grey cars were 11's. Like you say though most folk were not sure, even those driving them


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Just wondering what, given the mods you have done to yours already, made you opt for getting a new MY12? I know the my12 will move the game on a bit over the MY10 stock car but yours was well tuned etc so can't quite see the reason to jump ship onto the MY12?
> 
> Very exciting waiting for a new car though....nothing quite like getting one box fresh again.


.

Good question

Having driven the MY10/MY11 back to back, i could straight away feel the cars were different on track. Of course the MY11 would not have been quicker than my car, but it would have kept up with it fairly well & that's with 90bhp less. The on track composure was quite a bit better on the MY11 car & the power delivery was smoother.

I could spend some more money on my car to sharpen the handling up, but i truly feel that a MY12 with zorst, Cobb & uprated discs/pads will be as close to perfect is i can get if the figures that were mentioned for a stock car are accurate.

Also, mine will be 18mths old when the MY12 arrives & i don't like to own a car in it's last year of warranty, so i'd likely have sold mine next Summer anyway, but even keeping my eyes peeled on other Marques, i can't think of anything to replace my MY10 with other than a MY12.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> I was told their were only 2 MY12 cars. The Swiss car & one of the Grey cars were MY12, but the other grey cars were 11's. Like you say though most folk were not sure, even those driving them


Yup, that's what I said! The only grey MY12 was the one with the GT-R plate on it (or not as it fell off part way through the day).
Glad you also heard the black Swiss plate one was too as that was the one I drove.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, that's what I said! The only grey MY12 was the one with the GT-R plate on it (or not as it fell off part way through the day).
> Glad you also heard the black Swiss plate one was too as that was the one I drove.


Sorry, you said Grey cars so i assumed you meant more than 1.

Either way, i was told they were not complete & no-one would confirm what MY12 upgrades these 2 cars did or didn't have fitted. Only time will tell once the MY12's get driven by the press post 7th Nov & i'm sure many reports will be published


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> Sorry, you said Grey cars so i assumed you meant more than 1.
> 
> Either way, i was told they were not complete & no-one would confirm what MY12 upgrades these 2 cars did or didn't have fitted. Only time will tell once the MY12's get driven by the press post 7th Nov & i'm sure many reports will be published


Sorry, my mistake, should have said grey car, not cars. Corrected my post now.
Seeing as the MY12 production will be starting shortly for Japan (and US?), I would have thought the final spec would be getting pretty tied down by now.
The 2 cars at Silverstone were testing at the Ring a few weeks ago.

Did anyone else definitely drive one other than me and John (nurburgringgtr)?
Would be interesting to see if anyone else agrees that it felt quite soft suspension-wise.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Paul great decision and great choice of colour, white is def the best, look forward to seing it on the Mumbles Road


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Arcam said:


> Top jobs Paul :thumbsup: I am waiting for Chris at MH to get his finger out to quote me as well!
> 
> But why Easter and not 1st March?


Chris is fast, I mean fast, probably faster than all of us, he used to be a lightening Pilot in the RAF, well done Chris


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats Paul. 
If I was in the situation to, I would Buy one every year and keep them all.
Just Love these R35's.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I have to agree that there is nothing that interests me to replace other than an new GTR. I planned to trade my car in next summer and have already told Nobles that I want a 1st September car. I too will be taking the same colour and changing my plate so unless you know the car, most won't even notice.

I do feel that you have to make your choices and if you always thought of what's coming the next year, then you'd never buy a new car at all.

I'm sure you already know your going to love it.

Ally


----------



## Lofvis (Nov 19, 2010)

Good choice :thumbsup:
I trade in mine in july (Sweden) since I have been in the US since then.
Went with a blue, had a black.
A bit of a gamble since I don´t know the price of the MY12 yet but I´m hope only a small raise over MY11 prices.

Long time until Nov 7th.. :sadwavey:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Think I will wait for the track car, sounds like a plan for fun.

Cheers


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Think I will wait for the track car, sounds like a plan for fun.
> 
> Cheers


I love your signature...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Hey Paul great decision and great choice of colour, white is def the best, look forward to seing it on the Mumbles Road


I'll be down there Nick. Maybe a head to head with a certain F40:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Think I will wait for the track car, sounds like a plan for fun.
> 
> Cheers


Sounds like it will be awesome, but a couple of key reasons i couldn't & one of those is cash

Would be a great day out round Nordschleife to see the differences in both.

My gut feel is that this is the "other" car.

Nissan GT-R Spec R lap times and specs - FastestLaps.com


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Varsity said:


> Think I will wait for the track car, sounds like a plan for fun.
> 
> Cheers


I certainly am very interested in this car but need more information. The number of track days available, and in what European countries etc etc?. If Nissan are just going to be doing what they announced (no details on this forum yet - embargoed) then I would have to reconsider.

Having said that, my heart normally rules my head, so I will probably wait for the club/ track car rather than order a 2012 model.

Might get away with not telling her indoors as she is not privy to my plans. Plus the other car would not be on my driveway


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

We can discuss this more on here post-7th November, but don't forget there is a "track" car and a "track only" car, at least for the JDM market...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I certainly am very interested in this car but need more information. The number of track days available, and in what European countries etc etc?. If Nissan are just going to be doing what they announced (no details on this forum yet - embargoed) then I would have to reconsider.
> 
> Having said that, my heart normally rules my head, so I will probably wait for the club/ track car rather than order a 2012 model.
> 
> Might get away with not telling her indoors as she is not privy to my plans. Plus the other car would not be on my driveway


Does come across as a very interesting proposition, but i'd struggle to see past the size & dynamics of the car if choosing a GT-R as a track only toy. Can't wait to see the specs though:clap:


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> How come you didnt order a TT-RS?


obviously scared of the faster car


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, in such case I was the one of the lucky one's to drive the Grey MY12, GTR plates which happened to be the press Car too.....however, I still doubt it was a MY12 !!!!

Congrats Paul on the new order and I have started to weight my options too....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

DanR35 said:


> obviously scared of the faster car


More than scared, positively sh1tting myself


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

hardcoRe said:


> Hey, in such case I was the one of the lucky one's to drive the Grey MY12, GTR plates which happened to be the press Car too.....however, I still doubt it was a MY12 !!!!
> 
> Congrats Paul on the new order and I have started to weight my options too....


If it was the one with a GT-R plate (i.e. no real number plate), then according to the head of Nissan Sport Europe, it was a MY12.
It's the same car Steve Sutcliffe and Chris Harris drove and wrote about on their respective magazine blogs.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Update, i'll now be cancelling my order. Had a huge pang of common sense earlier this week so my current GT-R looks like it will be going at the end of the month & i'll be wofting for the next 2yrs.

Very likely though to take either a MY14 or R36 depending what's about then.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Update, i'll now be cancelling my order. Had a huge pang of common sense earlier this week so my current GT-R looks like it will be going at the end of the month & i'll be wofting for the next 2yrs.
> 
> Very likely though to take either a MY14 or R36 depending what's about then.


Not a big enough pang yet.....keep the car you have!! What could possibly be better until the MY14 / R36???


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Not a big enough pang yet.....keep the car you have!! What could possibly be better until the MY14 / R36???


I agree...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> Update, i'll now be cancelling my order. Had a huge pang of common sense earlier this week so my current GT-R looks like it will be going at the end of the month & i'll be wofting for the next 2yrs.
> 
> Very likely though to take either a MY14 or R36 depending what's about then.


NOOO! You sound exactly like I did at the beginning of this year! 

I had to cancel my MY11 when I realised I couldn't afford it, but then decided as I had already spent money turning my car back to standard prior to sale, I would persist with the sale and get out of GT-Rs for a while.

However, thankfully I failed to sell the car altogether and came to my senses again and kept the car and put all the bits back on!

(Evo blogs about it all here: David_Yu Latest Blogs posted on Evo Community )

So by all means don't buy a MY12 (I still think a second hand MY11 represents better value), but FFS don't sell your current car; you will never find anything else that will come close to replacing it.

Look at the sad lost souls who still hang around on here after selling their GT-Rs. They know they want to get back into one and most regret selling them.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul you had best not say 911 turbo or we might have to get you banned


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

My money's on an Evoque, white with pink hide:runaway:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Seriously, I sometimes have similar thoughts myself. occasionally lust after a Jag XJ, then have to remind myself I'm early 40s not mid 60s.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you managed to sell your GT-R Paul ?.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

So you'll not be going to Santa Pod in Feb then?
Or are you getting a TT-RS in the meantime?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> but FFS don't sell your current car; you will never find anything else that will come close to replacing it.
> 
> Look at the sad lost souls who still hang around on here after selling their GT-Rs. They know they want to get back into one and most regret selling them.


too right!

Still remember selling my first Prodrive impreza , back in '01; genuinely I regretted it for years.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

DSG TTRS in the meantime:thumbsup:

17mpg upto 35mpg, insurance costs halved, tax bill halved and of course cheaper consumables. Then there is of course the more prestigious badge, Audi vs Nissan:nervous: (Where's that fishing rod smilie )

In all seriousness Paul, keep your MY10, £75k is a lot of money, would likely see you with a £35-40k bill to upgrade.


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> DSG TTRS in the meantime:thumbsup:
> 
> 17mpg upto 35mpg, insurance costs halved, tax bill halved and of course cheaper consumables. Then there is of course the more prestigious badge, Audi vs Nissan


And don't forget a free haidressing kit with every new car purchased in November!:clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> NOOO! You sound exactly like I did at the beginning of this year!
> 
> I had to cancel my MY11 when I realised I couldn't afford it, but then decided as I had already spent money turning my car back to standard prior to sale, I would persist with the sale and get out of GT-Rs for a while.
> 
> ...


David, i know exactly what you mean but it wasn't a case of couldn't afford, was totally a case of didn't want to spend.

Nothing to do with costs or which model's better value, i've just decided to leave GT-R ownership for a couple of years & spend money on more sensible items/events/projects.

If i went ahead with the MY12, i'd still end up spending £5K on upgrades, no matter how good it would have been out of the box. Then after 12-18mths the R36 would be approaching & i'd probably want one of those so i'm being sensible.

Pretty sure i can cross my legs for 24mths, enjoy the huge savings & come back for more


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

mickv said:


> My money's on an Evoque, white with pink hide:runaway:


Not a million miles away (way out on the colour) but no deals available so left the baby RRS alone.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> DSG TTRS in the meantime:thumbsup:


Looks like I may be the only GTR joining you in Feb/March. :nervous:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Have you managed to sell your GT-R Paul ?.


Yes, it's going at the end of the month.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Paul you had best not say 911 turbo or we might have to get you banned


It's way worse than that Stevie


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> DSG TTRS in the meantime:thumbsup:
> 
> 17mpg upto 35mpg, insurance costs halved, tax bill halved and of course cheaper consumables. Then there is of course the more prestigious badge, Audi vs Nissan:nervous: (Where's that fishing rod smilie )
> 
> In all seriousness Paul, keep your MY10, £75k is a lot of money, would likely see you with a £35-40k bill to upgrade.


Nope, no deals on the more interesting Audi's other than the new A6 which very nearly got my signature as was giveaway money but i changed my mind at the last minute as i knew i'd not be able to survive for 2yrs.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> It's way worse than that Stevie


Peugeot RCZ? In pink? It had better have 550bhp minimum or you are going tp get very bored very quickly!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Peugeot RCZ? In pink? It had better have 550bhp minimum or you are going tp get very bored very quickly!


Joking aside, the RCZ costs almost as much as the GTR to get re-shod.


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

If you fancy something rather different but possibly more exciting... I have a TVR Cerbera I need shot of.. 4.5v8... 423bhp 1100kg no driver aids


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Peugeot RCZ? In pink? It had better have 550bhp minimum or you are going tp get very bored very quickly!


Stevie, i said "much worse" but i didn't say i now love bum

The post that mentioned Jag XJ wasn't too far off the mark:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Stevie, i said "much worse" but i didn't say i now love bum


:chuckle:....okay XKR? XFR?....does it end with an 'R'?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

What you mean RoveR 75 ?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> :chuckle:....okay XKR? XFR?....does it end with an 'R'?


Nope, was closer with XJ but think size not Make.

Did take an XFR out a few weeks back & it was a nice drive & well put together, but this change is about taking a sensible gap year or 2 & putting the GT-R fund to other uses, so another £50k+ performance car was never going to entice me out of my GT-R.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to see you selling up Paul.

Are you putting the money into a new business venture or being sensible and knocking a chunk off the mortgage?

By the way did you get your asking price? Only asking as yours is one of the best modded cars and what the market thinks of these.

David


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Nope, was closer with XJ but think size not Make.
> 
> Did take an XFR out a few weeks back & it was a nice drive & well put together, but this change is about taking a sensible gap year or 2 & putting the GT-R fund to other uses, so another £50k+ performance car was never going to entice me out of my GT-R.


I just found the answer on a different forum but I won't give the game away (although your w7pmc on there  )


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Nope, was closer with XJ but think size not Make.
> 
> Did take an XFR out a few weeks back & it was a nice drive & well put together, but this change is about taking a sensible gap year or 2 & putting the GT-R fund to other uses, so another £50k+ performance car was never going to entice me out of my GT-R.


Come on Paul, spill the beans you traitorous dog :flame:

Only kidding and I am surprised at your news.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have found it as well!!

Talk about chalk and cheese!!

A couple of clues: German, large and not petrol!!

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh dear just read it....my thoughts are with you and your family at this very sad time....:bawling:

Sorry can't resist it but I never read on the spec pipe and slippers...you want to get them on the phone and get that sorted ASAP


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Paul,
My dad has done exactly the same deal, a couple of weeks ago. The monthly rental was unbelievable, and he couldnt turn it down. Fabulous car the big 7, but it will be difficult to miss the GT-R power for two years, regards, SIMON .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Very sorry to see you leaving the GTR fold Paul.

Sounds like you got a cracking deal in that German barge BTW....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Sorry to see you selling up Paul.
> 
> Are you putting the money into a new business venture or being sensible and knocking a chunk off the mortgage?
> 
> ...


David, i didn't get exactly what i wanted for mine, but the deal on the new car meant i was more prepared to swallow a few hundred pounds given the savings.

The new owner will very much be an active member on here (a few of you already know him) so i won't disclose the price but it was a premium over a stock car as the new owner wanted a light-medium modified car using reputable UK tuners/parts & i'm comfortable with the sale price (was never going to be happy selling).

As for why the sensible route, it's purely financial as looking at a possible business venture to start (part time), want to pay extra of the mortgage, got a wedding & honeymoon next year with increasing costs:chairshot & would like to put more cash into something tasty in a couple of years. I defo sound like i'm getting old, off to M&S to buy some new slippers later


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Paul,
> My dad has done exactly the same deal, a couple of weeks ago. The monthly rental was unbelievable, and he couldnt turn it down. Fabulous car the big 7, but it will be difficult to miss the GT-R power for two years, regards, SIMON .


Was way too good to turn down. When the Salesperson gave me the figures, i thought she was taking the pi$$.

Will miss the GT-R more than any other car i've owned, however the deal was just too good & it's hardly a nasty place to have to sit for 2yrs. When able to run a £60k car for £25k money, it's very hard to resist & the only motoring costs i need to fund for 2yrs is fuel & insurance


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Come on Paul, spill the beans you traitorous dog :flame:
> 
> Only kidding and I am surprised at your news.


Is this:

Deal on the new car is complete 

Just in time for Xmas i'll be taking delivery of a brand new (you'd never guess)

BMW 730d SE spec as follows:

Imperial Blue (Xirallic)
Oyster/Black Dakota Leather
Sports Steering Wheel
19" Multi Spoke Alloy Wheels
Exterior & Interior Mirrors folding, auto dimming
Electric Front Seats with Memory
Heated Front Seats
Air Con/Climate Control 4 Zone
Ambient Lighting
PDC Front & Rear
High-Beam Assist
Navigation-System Professional
BMW Assist
BMW Assist Online Portal
Bluetooth Phone Prep + Telematics
DAB Digital Radio
Loudspeaker System
USB Audio Interface

Pretty sure most of the above apart from wheels & steering wheel are standard, but copied it off the order

The car is fully maintained so servicing & RFL are included. As daft as it sounds, i'm kind of looking forward to some wofting time & defo looking forward to the reduced costs (will cut my vehicle outgoings by well over 60%).

Was about to sign on the dotted for an A6, but by chance popped into the local BMW dealer & was offered a Contract Hire deal that i couldn't walk away from.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul

Totally understand your reasoning - weddings tend to get out of control as far as ££ so hope she's worth it!!

Can you PM me details of the contract hire as I have a client looking for a German barge and it sounds like they are giving them away for 3 series cost.

If you map it, the torque on lockdown may match the GTR for a few seconds!

D


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice barge!
Mate had one, was very happy with it they even changed the discs under warranty when it was about 4 years old!
Heavy depreciation though you will be lucky to get half the value after 2 years and can be difficult to sell on...
Bring it to Silverstone!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Paul
> 
> Totally understand your reasoning - weddings tend to get out of control as far as ££ so hope she's worth it!!
> 
> ...


PM sent

Very likely to get it mapped as like you say it would vastly increase the torque. Had a 535d M-Sport a few years back & that got the DMS treatment. Was a flying machine & induced many a giggle when toasting various motors in a diesel barge


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

paul__k said:


> Nice barge!
> Mate had one, was very happy with it they even changed the discs under warranty when it was about 4 years old!
> Heavy depreciation though you will be lucky to get half the value after 2 years and can be difficult to sell on...
> Bring it to Silverstone!


It's depreciation is of no concern as i'm using Contract Hire. I'd never buy such a car as all in that bracket drop like a rock, but this one is costing me so little it should keep me smiling for the 2yrs i'll be keeping it.

Likely won't be here in time for Silverstone as scheduled for delivery the last week of Dec, however a pull forward has been requested so just before Xmas is possible.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I have to say I'm surprised.

A 730d is a decent car, but more of a weekday thing when you can get out in the GTR at weekends. 
At least you'll be looking forwards to getting something more sporty in the future. :thumbsup:

Just a question on Contract Hire so you don't have to worry about depreciation.
Doesn't the hire fee have to cover the depreciation, or do they hire them out at a loss?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't believe someone who's frame of mind for a GTR would also drive a 730d !!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Well I have to say I'm surprised.
> 
> A 730d is a decent car, but more of a weekday thing when you can get out in the GTR at weekends.
> At least you'll be looking forwards to getting something more sporty in the future. :thumbsup:
> ...


If a mfctr wants to get alot of a particular model on the road or they have alot of production capacity then silly offers are available which they'll no doubt be losing alot of money on.

These deals are very specific & usually only available on one model in a range.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> I can't believe someone who's frame of mind for a GTR would also drive a 730d !!


Purely a change in needs & requirements. I'd not have chosen a 7 Series had it not been so cheap


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> I can't believe someone who's frame of mind for a GTR would also drive a 730d !!


haha I got RX7,EVO, Supra and GTR, do You know what is my daily drive?
It's Toyota vellfire :clap:, drives like a lunch box, takes forever from 0-100 km/h  
730d is much faster and drives better


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw your car today in the workshop at Middlehursts. Have you sold it?

All the bits go with it?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

B27il said:


> haha I got RX7,EVO, Supra and GTR


Nice garage you've got there mate :thumbsup: Love Rx-7s!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

lawsy said:


> I saw your car today in the workshop at Middlehursts. Have you sold it?
> 
> All the bits go with it?


Car is in Middlehurst having it's free 12mth alignment along with the front bumper repainted (under warranty). Has been sold with all the modifications.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Purely a change in needs & requirements. I'd not have chosen a 7 Series had it not been so cheap


Just look at the individual who started this thread.

You will miss the GTR more than you realise.

We will miss you Paul for your amusing and interesting:wavey: posts.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Just look at the individual who started this thread.
> 
> You will miss the GTR more than you realise.
> 
> We will miss you Paul for your amusing and interesting:wavey: posts.


Thanks.

I'll miss the GT-R more than any other car i've owned, but sometimes the head has to take over the heart & i know i'm doing the right thing (for now) & i'll be very much keeping my eyes peeled on what the MY14 or even the R36 look like as i'd put a small wager that i'll be back into the fold when the Bimmer goes.

Not a chance i'll be leaving here:bawling: way too many friends & the GT-R will never be far from my thoughts (except at Shell Garages):thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Is this:
> 
> Deal on the new car is complete
> 
> ...


That must have been one hell of a deal Paul to get you to run one for a couple of years ... good luck Pal


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

B27il said:


> haha I got RX7,EVO, Supra and GTR, do You know what is my daily drive?
> It's Toyota vellfire :clap:, drives like a lunch box, takes forever from 0-100 km/h
> 730d is much faster and drives better


Having a normal car for weekday commuting helps you appreciate the GTR more at the weekends though.

I also run a 1.2 diesel 3cyl Skoda Fabia Estate.
Yes it's very slow. But it does 78mpg and free congestion charge in London. 
How fast do you need to go when the roads are busy and it's hard getting over 40mph!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Arcam said:


> That must have been one hell of a deal Paul to get you to run one for a couple of years ... good luck Pal


I can assure you it was an amazing deal (it had to be):thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey buddy,

I have run a poll on whether people would buy the MY12 or wait and I think that there will be more people joining you than you think!

I love the 730 it is an awesome car and you'll look like P Diddy, but I also love the Jag XJ and sat in one today and was blown away by the sports version and the lowered suspension and black wheels etc....just will wait for some kind soul to purchase and I will happily take the car off them after they suffer the horrendous depreciation that will follow with all large barges i.e. S Class, A8, Masser Quartro, 7 Series, Panamera, host of 4x4, 5GT's etc etc

For me, I am looking for a X6 black as my daily runaround and will get it wrapped in the same colours as the GT-R and hopefully make the car look fresh......

Good luck with the 7 Series and dont be spilling any Cristal in the back when wifey chauffers you around....:chairshot


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

anilj said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I have run a poll on whether people would buy the MY12 or wait and I think that there will be more people joining you than you think!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Bit sad i'll not be getting a MY12 & defo sad my current GT-R is going, but i can think of alot worse places to be for 2yrs than a new 7 Series. The financial gains over that time are vast given how cheap the cost of ownership over the 2yrs will be & it's too good for me to ignore.

Will be back in something suitable when the Bimmer goes. Was so close to taking the 7 "& keeping the GT-R" but common sense kicked in


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Was so close to taking the 7 "& keeping the GT-R" but common sense kicked in


I lost my common sense a long time ago and am relieved that wifey still has her sense of humour, otherwise I would be driving around in a square wheel Allegro.....


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I looked at the 730d I think it was £379 15k with 6 months payment up front over 2 years they are doing some amazing deals on these at the minute, ended up with the A6 Avant in the end as it was a lot cheaper so went the opposite way to you!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Purely a change in needs & requirements. I'd not have chosen a 7 Series had it not been so cheap


Mind if I ask how cheap?

I am in the market for a 2nd car at the mo and it seems sensible to check this out.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> I looked at the 730d I think it was £379 15k with 6 months payment up front over 2 years they are doing some amazing deals on these at the minute, ended up with the A6 Avant in the end as it was a lot cheaper so went the opposite way to you!


That's about right, but a tad less as only need 10k miles pa.

Also looked at a new 2.0tdi A6 Manual for £179 a month.

However, a spanner has entered the works as i got a call from Audi on Monday & without giving too much away, they're very keen to retain my business & from nowhere have offered an equally good deal on an A8 3.0tdi SE or SE Exec Quattro. Took one out today & now have to decide between 7 Series & A8.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> That's about right, but a tad less as only need 10k miles pa.
> 
> Also looked at a new 2.0tdi A6 Manual for £179 a month.
> 
> However, a spanner has entered the works as i got a call from Audi on Monday & without giving too much away, they're very keen to retain my business & from nowhere have offered an equally good deal on an A8 3.0tdi SE or SE Exec Quattro. Took one out today & now have to decide between 7 Series & A8.


I would take the A8 any day over a BMW 7 series Paul.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Arcam said:


> I would take the A8 any day over a BMW 7 series Paul.


I'm certainly leaning towards the A8. Considering Ibis White with Black interior.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would go Audi too....much better cars.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Drive both before deciding. I have a friend who just sold his (old model) A8 for an (old model) 750i and much prefers the way the 7 drives and rides.

Modern Audis (RS4 and R8 excepted) are almost painfully dull to drive.

I still can't believe you've gone from ordering a MY12 to selling your '10! :runaway:

It doesn't matter how much you tell yourself it was a sensible move, you will miss driving that GT-R...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> I would go Audi too....much better cars.


I'd tend to agree, but i do think nowadays that the Audi Saloon ranges are very samey. You'd need to double take to work out if you're looking at an A4/5/6/7/8 as they all look similar.

Like the fact the A8 is Quattro but have owned 2 before, those being the previous model 4.2 Petrol & an S8 in the previous model to that.

This brand new A8 does tick all the boxes but i've never owned a 7 Series. The A8 is quicker & more economical as it's lighter (ASF), but from the outside the BMW wins, however inside the Audi has the edge.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Drive both before deciding. I have a friend who just sold his (old model) A8 for an (old model) 750i and much prefers the way the 7 drives and rides.
> 
> Modern Audis (RS4 and R8 excepted) are almost painfully dull to drive.
> 
> ...


David, purely a case of putting the cash to far better use. I know i'll miss my GT-R, but it's only for 2yrs & i'll focus on the positives of which their are a few:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

A8 all day long - had one between my GTR's


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Can you post a link to the Audi 2.0TDI deal please? Or PM me.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Can you post a link to the Audi 2.0TDI deal please? Or PM me.


PM Sent.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

We all having an Audi love in on the GTR Forum .. perhaps a few more will pop over from RS246 .... :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Andyuk911 said:


> We all having an Audi love in on the GTR Forum .. perhaps a few more will pop over from RS246 .... :thumbsup:


Not all of us... I cancelled my order for a new Audi and bought a GTR. :nervous:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

The GTR is going no where.

Just trying to get to grips on the Audi for £179pcm.

I am having more luck riding my unicorn, trying to keep my hens teeth safe in my emporor's clothes.

Cheers


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Drive both before deciding. I have a friend who just sold his (old model) A8 for an (old model) 750i and much prefers the way the 7 drives and rides.
> 
> Modern Audis (RS4 and R8 excepted) are almost painfully dull to drive.
> 
> ...


Disagree completely.

My wife's S8 is quick, fun and infinitely less painfull to drive than any BMW 7 series.

Her new A5 3.0TDi Quattro Cab is also a hoon when driven at speed or on the track.

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Varsity said:


> Disagree completely.
> 
> My wife's S8 is quick, fun and infinitely less painfull to drive than any BMW 7 series.
> 
> ...


I quite liked the steering on our old Audi Allroad, but the newer version has the most lifeless, feel-less and overlight steering I've ever used. Awful!
I daresay an A8 would be a lot better, but the run of the mill Audis disappoint.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

W8PMC

Hi. Would you mind posting me a PM with Audi deal as at this sort of price it could solve a problem.

Rich.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Sir, would like to remind You
This is GTR forum
Not the Audi or BMW forum


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

B27il said:


> Hi Sir, would like to remind You
> This is GTR forum
> Not the Audi or BMW forum


looking at your status text; have your ordered that car?

if so, were you given an indicative price on the track pack


----------



## FearMatty (Nov 17, 2011)

congradulations man! hope it's everything you want


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes i ordered it, signed the paper
But no info for the track pack yet, maybe on this december
Thanks


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I've spoken to 3 dealers now and none of them can touch this deal. Even old shape cars.

Maybe it's a northern thang!

Cheers


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Decided on the A8 but opted for the SE Exec. Just got to decide on colours now.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

great deal,as i went to the Solihull Audi and the prices I was given was well over £400 a month for a 2.0l Audi A6,didn't even like the newest shape that much either..


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sprint Blue ...:runaway: 

:clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

B27il said:


> Yes i ordered it, signed the paper
> But no info for the track pack yet, maybe on this december
> Thanks


I've been told all details (apart from price!) will be released on Monday. However price is said to be "less than £10k" excluding of course the optional CCM brakes.
Chris at Middlehurst should know more next week.

So a Track Pack car could be circa £85k... :nervous:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> So a Track Pack car could be circa £85k... :nervous:


Wow....that's getting very serious cash...wonder what's Iains or SVM's 'track pack' would cost....chunk less than 10k I would imagine.

Getting on for 25k more than a 2010 model:runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Wow....that's getting very serious cash...wonder what's Iains or SVM's 'pack pack' would cost....chunk less than 10k I would imagine.
> Getting on for 25k more than a 2010 model:runaway:


Yes, I just had stage 4, brakes and anti-roll bars on my MY10 and it was a lot less than 10k. :thumbsup:
Got to see the Litchfield set up at the same time, so bonus there too.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> So a Track Pack car could be circa £85k... :nervous:


better start being nice to the financial controller then


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Yes, I just had stage 4, brakes and anti-roll bars on my MY10 and it was a lot less than 10k. :thumbsup:
> Got to see the Litchfield set up at the same time, so bonus there too.


How does the car feel, with that lot on ?.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> better start being nice to the financial controller then


My financial controller is my bank account and it's pretty empty at the moment, hence why I couldn't afford my MY11! :runaway:

Gotta say a MY12 with Track Pack would be very tempting, but just think what I could do with Godzilla 2 for the price difference...


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> I've been told all details (apart from price!) will be released on Monday. However price is said to be "less than £10k" excluding of course the optional CCM brakes.
> Chris at Middlehurst should know more next week.
> 
> So a Track Pack car could be circa £85k... :nervous:


hey David, heard any updates on the track pack details?
I have no update at the moment :nervous:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We have ordered a 2012 so it will be interesting to see what has actually changed.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

B27il said:


> hey David, heard any updates on the track pack details?
> I have no update at the moment :nervous:


Nothing new, except that delivery does not appear to be affected by whether you order Track Pack or not, i.e. if you ordered one now, car should still be with you by March-ish.

Any of you lucky 2012 orderers going for it? Iain?
Although I guess you would argue that £10k could be far better spent on Litchfield upgrades!


----------

